# Local Tragedy



## bowtechmadman (Aug 8, 2013)

I work with a gentleman that lost his son yesterday doing storm clean up. I don't have many details but the gist is that he works for a tree service, they were clearing a tree from downed power line. He got hit with like 38K volts no details yet on wether saw hit the line or what actually happened.
Be careful!


----------

